# There's a special place reserved for these people...



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I'm trying to compare this to calf roping, and I just can't. At least they TRY to be half way humane to the calves. This is like that horrible bull flipping sport that was outlawed in any CIVILIZED area of the planet.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Unbelievable.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

There are some seriously sick tickets in this world!!


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

OMG, those poor horses!!! There is a special place in hell for those people!!! :evil:


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

I tried to watch more than thirty seconds of that and I physically couldn't..... Sickening.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I can't even put into words what I think of those people..Absolutely horrible.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I think the worst parts were the horses we immediately knew to stop. How many freaking times have you done this to those poor horses that they KNOW to stop dead the minute they feel a rope?

Someone on the video comments actually tried justifying it by saying this is how "gauchos" used to catch wild horses. WTF?! Why in frig's name wouldn't you just rope them around the neck like anybody else?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't get it (as in WHY) but can I just say... Man that roan had a brain on it!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

The horse around 2:30 I felt so bad for it literally made me sick!

And then when they've already had one horse down they make it get up and run just so it can be tripped again. These guys are seriously SICK and demented. And the people who enjoy this "sport" (I use that term very, very, very, VERY loosely because it is in no way and never will be a sport fit to live upon the surface of this earth!) are just as sick as the guys doing the roping. 

Shame on them!!!

My honest opinion- these guys should be whipped to run with electrified barbed wire and have people throw ropes around them so they land with their necks at unnatural angles!! Then have someone bust their legs and then maybe, maybe if the person in charge is feeling kind they'll be shot. And that's me being "nice"


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> I don't get it (as in WHY) but can I just say... Man that roan had a brain on it!


I was thinking the same thing. What I would give for a horse that understood the consequences on the rope and would learn to slide to a stop like that. The fact that it overrides its flight response to stop...what a pity.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

That is horrific. I couldn't watch more than a few.

People were _cheering_! HOW do you cheer for that? Sick. It's just like bullfighting, all of the people who participate or watch should have the same fate as the poor animal they are torturing for their enjoyment.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow... this makes me sick the way those horses fall, if my horse every fell like that running around in his pasture i would have a heart attack and these people do it for fun. Makes me want to puke.. i hope it all comes back to them. I have to give it to the roan and black horse who stopped


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Like a few others, I could not watch but a few seconds before the revulsion took over. Just because it's part of someones culture or history, doesn't make it right.


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

that video made me so mad! that one poor horse they tripped 3 times!!! lets do that to them see how they like it!!!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I think the worst parts were the horses we immediately knew to stop. How many freaking times have you done this to those poor horses that they KNOW to stop dead the minute they feel a rope?
> 
> Someone on the video comments actually tried justifying it by saying this is how "gauchos" used to catch wild horses. WTF?! Why in frig's name wouldn't you just rope them around the neck like anybody else?


 
Roping a horse around the neck is NOT easy on the horse. It's a lot easier on the horse to rope the front feet and get them restrained right away than choke them down. Also you might have noticed that the saddle lack horns which would make holding an adult horse roped around the neck quite difficult.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Roping a horse around the neck is NOT easy on the horse. It's a lot easier on the horse to rope the front feet and get them restrained right away than choke them down. Also you might have noticed that the saddle lack horns which would make holding an adult horse roped around the neck quite difficult.


Harder then being flipped and landing on it's head with it's neck bent in half? :-| Not buying it, not at all.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

You may not buy it but it's the truth. When a horse chockes down they usually beat thier head on the ground. I've heard of horses tied with a rope killing themselves before someone could cut the rope. I probably wouldn't watch something like that but I won't condemn them for keeping a part of their culture alive.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> I probably wouldn't watch something like that but *I won't condemn them for keeping a part of their culture alive.*


 Unfortunately like bull fighting, cock fighting, and dog fighting is to other cultures?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah. This is slightly diferent because there is a purpose to it and thee intention is not to injur the animals. It may hurt but it likely won't injure.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't know which is worse - to enjoy participating or to enjoy watching. As to "culture", there are plenty of things that are part of cultures that aren't right and can/should change for the betterment of that culture.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't really see the lack of intention to not injure the animal. All I see is a lack of regard for the horse. 

Also, to me, there is a difference between living out your culture and acting humanely. Acting in a humane manner is worldwide and much bigger than culture.


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

I almost puked. I couldn't even watch one minute. Those people deserve to be thrown to the wolves. This isn't even a "cultural" thing. Nothing can justify this!!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I guess it's just A-OK for them to be skinning animals alive in Japan and China. Just part of the culture after all...


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

There is a lot of intention to hurt the animal... towards the end they were chasing a little black horse down and whipping it for no apparent reason. That roan is pretty smart... wish I could applaud him for outdoing their game. Seems that horse had more brains than those cruel idiots.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> Yeah. This is slightly diferent because there is a purpose to it and thee intention is not to injur the animals. It may hurt but it likely won't injure.


So you believe that cruelty is a matter of degree. If the animal isn't intentionally killed, it is OK?

A cow can take it, a horse isn't built the same way - there is no reason that a calf can't be substituted to show off their obvious skill - which, I believe, is the purpose.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Certainly cruelty is a matter of degree. Calling someone fat is cruel but not as cruel as shoving wood slivers under thier fingernails. I'm not saying that it's not wrong to trip those horses but I'm not going to get too worked up and condemn those people until I examine it through the lense of thier experience. They don't see horses as any different than they see cows, at least not when they're untrained. Watching a few minutes of a youtube video can't give you the entire picture of anything. The horses looked fairly well fed and I'd bet it doesn't take more than about four times before the horse stops as soon as it feels a rope on its legs. There are many things that happen to horses right here in our country that may not seem as cruel but go on for a lot longer. Before you go condemning others for the way they handle thier horses think about the way your horses live and the way you ride and look at it from the perspective of your horse. Is that martingale or tie-down an aid or a torture device that keeps the horse from getting away from your heavy hands. Is that a cozy box stall or is it a prison cell that keeps a horse in solitary confinement for its entire life. I'm not saying those things are cruel but there are things we can change about how we interact with our horses that will improve thier lives more than griping about how cruel someone else is.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Kevin, a short youtube video is all that is necessary sometimes. There is nothing that a longer video would have shown that would be any different.

You are correct about their perception concerning horses that is very different than ours (or at least mine). As for the way I care for my horses, I don't ride in a martingale or tie down and my horses are turned out on 18 acres of pasture 24/7. The mare I am riding now goes in a bosal rather then a bit because that is all she needs. I'm a minimalist when it comes to tack and training.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Certainly cruelty is a matter of degree. Calling someone fat is cruel but not as cruel as shoving wood slivers under thier fingernails. I'm not saying that it's not wrong to trip those horses but I'm not going to get too worked up and condemn those people until I examine it through the lense of thier experience. They don't see horses as any different than they see cows, at least not when they're untrained. Watching a few minutes of a youtube video can't give you the entire picture of anything. The horses looked fairly well fed and I'd bet it doesn't take more than about four times before the horse stops as soon as it feels a rope on its legs. There are many things that happen to horses right here in our country that may not seem as cruel but go on for a lot longer. Before you go condemning others for the way they handle thier horses think about the way your horses live and the way you ride and look at it from the perspective of your horse. Is that martingale or tie-down an aid or a torture device that keeps the horse from getting away from your heavy hands. Is that a cozy box stall or is it a prison cell that keeps a horse in solitary confinement for its entire life. I'm not saying those things are cruel but there are things we can change about how we interact with our horses that will improve thier lives more than griping about how cruel someone else is.


I do in fact agree with you to a point, and I've always liked how you look at both sides. A lot of it IS perspective as I try to see both sides of the story. I can see these people's view of how these horses are trained... but I don't agree with it. The box stall or the tie down is far less likely to trip the horse and potentially break their necks. 

We should know better than the horses, we shouldn't put them in these positions where they could kill or severely hurt themselves, anyone using a stall or a tie down or any other tool should be careful of that. I won't lock my mare in a stall just yet because she isn't ready to be; she'd hurt herself trying to get out. 
Tripping these horses like this IS abuse, it is torture for the cause of entertainment and poor training.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

pieces of crap..... Do it to their children Sorry that is how I feel. The old saying comes to mind.... IF YOU HAD ANOTHER BRAIN IT WOULD BE LONELY....But these are the same people who torture bulls with bull fighting
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lasdar (Mar 2, 2012)

While I agree it is not pleasant to watch this video, I will not condemn another culture based on what my culture says is right.
We do not have to like, or agree with what another culture does. But then how many of them like what we do? I could argue that having kids play football from toddler on, is inhumane. After all, concussions sustained prior to 18 cause more brain damage long term, than do concussions sustained later in life. Are the children any more willing to receive potentially life long injuries than are the horses? Does either knowingly take the risk?
None of its humane, but then humans are now, and always have been, always will be cruel.
Only if the culture exhibiting the "sickness" chooses to change will there be a change, we as an outside force can not compel them to change. All true changes must come from within.


----------



## Logibear24 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow I couldn't watch any more past the roan :s thought it was going to break its neck 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

i don't know how these horse get back up and still keep running.i hope all of them get kicked in the face and die in a hole!!! gee that roan in smart


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't even want to watch it reading these comments ....

UGHGHHHHH - just watched it... that is despicable!


anyone know what country that is?


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

I can't even finish that... what is wrong with people in this world? ugh...


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I definitely understand where you're coming from kevinshorses, but I feel it necessary to point out that MOST people find things like big lick JUST as appalling and that's a part of our own culture. Just because it's a "part of your culture" doesn't make it ethically or morally right. I'm pretty sure cannibalism was just "part of the culture" of certain tribes, and yet there's no way THAT logic is going to stand up in a court of law at a murder trial.

This video shows absolutely ZERO attempt to actually capture the animal. The entire intent appears to be to make it smash it's face into the ground as many times as possible. Everyone seems just thrilled if they down one horse more then once in the same session. The entire sense of the crowd is one of booing and disappointment when a horse is smart enough to stop. And if this IS supposed to be a display about how to catch wild animals, why are you doing it over and over again to the point where the animal learns to stop? 

How on earth do you catch a wild horse by tripping it? As is blatantly obvious, they make NO effort whatsoever to actually catch the animal - the entire point seems to just be to slam it down as hard as possible and then laugh as it goes running away.

Getting your jollies on the pain and suffering of an animal is sick and sadistic, I don't care WHAT culture you're from. I can't see one moment whatsoever if trying to show off "skill" in this video, I just see a bunch of idiots throwing ropes in whatever way they can to accomplish flipped the horse *** over kettle and then laughing as it staggers away. 

Perhaps it's not even the act itself I find so cruel as the amazement I find at people laughing and cheering every time they successfully put a horse down. To me, that's like cheering because the bronc at the rodeo broke it's leg...


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Horrifying. How could anyone ever do that its sick. Those people deserve to go to hell.

The roan was gorgeous poor thing knew to stop his face said it.


----------



## lasdar (Mar 2, 2012)

iloverains said:


> anyone know what country that is?


A friend who speaks fluent Spanish, claims the accents of the ppl in this appear to be Argentinian.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's Argentinia.


----------

